# gman1095



## gman1095 (Oct 22, 2006)

My 1994 maxima won't blow out heat while idling, will only give me heat when driving. Is this a heater core problem? I just put in a new thermostat and the car is not overheating.


----------



## mech361 (Jul 31, 2006)

Did you bleed the cooling system when you istalled the t-stsat? These cars can be a real pain to bleed out sometimes. Check the coolant level as well. I've seen Maimas be as little as a quart low in coolant, and the heater not operate properly.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

sounds like air in the system to me too...


----------



## gman1095 (Oct 22, 2006)

mech361 said:


> Did you bleed the cooling system when you istalled the t-stsat? These cars can be a real pain to bleed out sometimes. Check the coolant level as well. I've seen Maimas be as little as a quart low in coolant, and the heater not operate properly.


 Thank you for the feedback! How do I bleed the cooling system? gman1095


----------



## mech361 (Jul 31, 2006)

Start with a cold engine. If your car has the vg30e engine, ther is a bleeder plug on top of the intake collector. It's on the driverside toward the rear of the collector. Take that plug out (10MM wrench), fill the cooling system until coolant comes out of that hole. Make sure the hole isn't plugged-up. I have, on occasion, had to raise the front of the vehicle enough to get the top of the radiator higher than the filler neck on the radiator. Once you have only coolant and no air bubbles reinstall the bleeder plug and warm up your engine.


----------

